# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Некоторые особенности конструкции Ту-22М3 и модель трумпетера

## vomit airways

Предлагаю собирать в данной ветке общую информацию, а так же детальные вопросы конструкции Ту-22М3 и связанные с ними исправления и доработки модели трумпетера.
При наличии интереса, в частности, будет отражен взгляд на конструкцию самолета в контексте модели человеком непосредственно занимавшегося данным типом по роду службы. 
Возможно имеет смысл выкладывать в одной ветке этапы своих работ всем кто строит или присоединиться в процессе вперемешку с пополнением информации - вроде совместного онлайн проекта для сравнения и обмена впечатлениями. Ну и вся информация в одном месте - по оригиналам и вариантам исполнения моделей?

----------


## vomit airways

В моем случае "пособием" будут являться борта "44", "49", "57" из 240ГвОСАП 444ЦБП ПЛС Остров.

44-ый - "убит" и дожидается разделки.
49-ый, 57-й - ушли в Оленегорск после развала центра.
На вскидку могу сказать, что "44-ый" самый молодой - вроде 90г выпуска, а "49"и"57" - 89г
Позже уточню вместе с серийниками.
С другими самолетами не знаком, так что прошу кто может вносить корректировку в информацию, связанную с отличиями серий.

Общее наглядное представление об островских Ту-22М3 дается в книге Е.Гордона "Ту-22М".

Не касаясь личности автора, хочу сразу обратить внимание на допущенные в книге ошибки.

Во первых, островский 444ЦБП ПЛС автор упорно называет 33-м.
На приведенном ниже фото из книги, подписанного как экипаж"33-го центра", как раз начальник 444ЦБП Бирюков(командир)

Во вторых, центру и полку приписываются борта "03", "10", "15", которые островскими не являются.
Если не ошибаюсь, они появлялись в центре при перегоне в Монгохто, когда те переучивались с "М-2" на "М-3".
Видимо в этот период и сделаны фото. Хотя утверждать пока не буду.

Ну и буковка "Л" на створке "57", которая якобы обозначает "левая"...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Ну и буковка "Л" на створке "57", которая якобы обозначает "левая"...


Несмотря на то, что она правая. :Biggrin:

----------


## vomit airways

> Несмотря на то, что она правая.


Есть предположение, что это обозначает "лидерная эксплуатация", хотя позже этой буквы на щитке "57-ой" не стало.

----------


## vomit airways

Возникли вопросы по чертежу. 
За основу для корректирования по имеющейся дополнительной информации взял естесственно чертеж О.Подкладова ("АэроХобби" 1993) Правда на проекции вида сверху-снизу он слегка перекошен, т.е. правая половина не совсем совпадает с левой. Видимо искажение полиграфическое, так как чертеж расположен по диагонали листа.

По габаритной длине самолета проекция вида сверху вкладывается точно если за длину оригинала принять - 42460
Кстати, у Подкладова в приводимой в описании к чертежу таблице в этой цифре, по видимому, опечатка (42160)

По стреловидности.

Неподвижная часть крыла (НЧК)                                                           

Стреловидность передней кромки (исключая излом на стыке 
с воздухозаборником - о нем позже):
чертеж Подкладова - приблизительно 56град.30 мин. по правой плоскости и 56град. по левой                                    

стреловидность по техописанию - 56

модель трумпетера - приблизительно 54, причем за счет увеличения площади обтекателя передней кромки НЧК. "Ножницы" между этой парой градусов на дистанциях 72-го масштаба здорово бросаются в глаза при наложении на чертеж, при этом деталь верхней половинки НЧК модели правильнее накладывать  на  чертеж, совмещая задние кромки закрылка.

Подвижная часть крыла (ПЧК)

Чертеж Подкладова (масштаб оригинала 1:96) точно вписывается в габариты самолета по размаху при стреловидности 65, если таковым считать размах 23300. Такое значение размаха дается во многих источниках.
Однако в техописании на Ту-22М2 данное значение (23300) соответствует стреловидности 60 град. А габариты по размаху с "тройкой" у них должны быть одинаковые. Если посмотреть на чертеж, разница в размахе при 60 и 65 значительна. Ближе к работе с крылом постараюсь уточнить эту информацию.
Так же на чертеже три крайних положения ПЧК  даются со стреловидностью 56, 60, 65 градусов                                            соответственно, хотя по некоторым данным для модификации "М-тройки" есть только положение 50 и 65, а на "М-двойке" - 50 и 60.

Открытым, так же пока остается вопрос по изломам передней кромки на стыках с обтекателем воздухозаборника и аэродинамическим гребнем.

Есть еще чертежи на Ту-22М3 Р.Лубнина. Кому интересно - померьте. Хотя, посмотрите, автор перепутал даже углы стреловидности.  Самый маленький у него 65.

----------


## vomit airways

Заказал сегодня кабинку от Неомеги. Надеюсь, кресла они дают такие - самой  последней разработки  :Biggrin:

----------


## vomit airways

Пока, не вникая в детали, беглое изучение пластика эйфории и первых положительных впечатлений поубавило. Из самого неприятного - фюзеляж над центропланом шире чем нужно на 4мм(!), крыло в неподвижной части толще как минимум на 2мм.  Уже не говоря о профиле. Для 72-го масштаба вроде многовато. По фюзеляжу так точно.

Но пока суть до дела продолжу накидывать вопросы.
На модели не дается канал воздухозаборника - пустота за такими "дырами" его передней части!
Но должно быть все видно вплоть до двигателя, хоть он и далеко.

----------


## vomit airways

Немного по своей модели. 

Определился в общем с объемом и способом доработок и исправлений.
Долго думал о неформальной, так сказать концепции модели.

Решил, что самолет будет на подставке из оргстекла для оживления интерьера на полке с фотками в память о центре.
Кроме того красота и стремительность форм некоторых самолетов в разы усиливается при постановке на  "пику".
Ту-22 на мой взгляд именно такая машина.
Саму пику-штатив из оргстекла уже подготовил. Основание для подставки - граненое, так же из оргстекла - видимо придется заказывать. 
Здесь возникла идея - для утяжеления основания использовать, оказавшийся у меня по случаю указатель скорости  КУС-2500К, использовавшийся на Ту-22М3. Он будет врезан в основание.Стрелки на нем замерли на показателе 2300-2400, как раз мировой рекорд скорости, установленный Ту-22 (правда, кажется М-двойкой) в своем классе тяжелых машин и внесенный в книгу рекордов Гинесса. На это будет указывать металлическая табличка с гравировкой о "мировом рекорде", привинченная к основанию рядом с прибором. 
По моему, композиция будет замечательная.
И всеже, не хотелось бы исключать возможность постановки модели на шасси. В этой связи мне вспоминается технология съемных блоков "ниша-шасси". Суть ее в том, что на модели с подставки снимаются заглушки - щитки ниш и на штивтах устанавливаются съемные готовые ниши со стойками и модель ставится на колеса. Помню было где-то описание, как делалось это на Фантоме, а вот откуда? Может знает кто?

Ниже привожу фотки для оценки соотношения длины подставки и модели, а так же прибор для врезки в основание.
Жду мнений на "утверждение" проекта :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

Хорошая идея! 

К сожаленью о технологии "нишишасси" не слышал, так что тут помочь не смогу. 
Но с удовольствием понаблюдаю за сборкой =)

----------


## Марат

Задумка нравиться. Особенно с прибором и рекордными показателями. А общий эскиз от руки можно посмотреть? Ту-22 один из красивейших самолётов, с идеальными формами и пропорциями.

----------


## vomit airways

*Kasatka*
Вы вроде тоже собираетесь его делать. Если что, обращайтесь с вопросами по матчасти.

*Марат* 
Эскизов будет не один наверное ближе к работе над подставкой. Придется голову поломать чтобы все это гармонично скомпановалось.
Пока вот например варианты того, что вдохновляет на дизайн подставки.
На стелле ТВВАУЛ училища, правда модель старого Ту-22.

----------


## rotfront

> *Kasatka*
> Вы вроде тоже собираетесь его делать. Если что, обращайтесь с вопросами по матчасти.
> 
> *Марат* 
> Эскизов будет не один наверное ближе к работе над подставкой. Придется голову поломать чтобы все это гармонично скомпановалось.
> Пока вот например варианты того, что вдохновляет на дизайн подставки.
> На стелле ТВВАУЛ училища, правда модель старого Ту-22.


Удивляет, что АН-22 ещё с пьедестала не стащили.  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

На scalemodels.ru моделист рассказывает и показывает фото процесса  постройки Ту-22м3.

----------


## vomit airways

> На scalemodels.ru моделист рассказывает и показывает фото процесса  постройки Ту-22м3.


Тоже просматриваю эту тему. Там, кстати, есть интересные вопросы по сериям самолета, которые позже хотелось бы и здесь продублировать.

----------


## vomit airways

А что с этим делать? У трумпетера, кстати, в глубине форсажки лопатки переднего диска компрессора вместо последней ступени турбины и т.д.  Короче, то что должно быть видно из воздухозаборника у них сзади.  
Похоже здесь придется ждать пока кто-нибудь металлизацию сделает.

----------


## Марат

ИМХО, подставка не должна быть низкой. Я бы взял за основу фото № 1. Тем более, что основание будет тяжёлым. С интерестм слежу за Вашей работой.

----------


## Dock

Привет!
А меня впечатлила подставка полд Антеем - и солидная, и смыслом нагруженная

----------


## Марат

Подставка № 2 несомненно хороша. И дизайн, и смысл мне нравиться. Я лишь о том, что больщой самолёт не должен быть на низкой подставке. Не будет смотреться, тем более Ту-22. А в нижнюю часть придётся вписывать прибор и если получится, то как на фото № 2. Но может получиться громоздко.

----------


## vomit airways

> ИМХО, подставка не должна быть низкой. Я бы взял за основу фото № 1. Тем более, что основание будет тяжёлым. С интерестм слежу за Вашей работой.


Полностью с Вами согласен. Чем будет длиннее стрела тем красивее.
Я потому и выложил фото на соотношение длины модели и стрелы, что она мне кажется коротковатой, хотя и очень аккуратной и легкой. Визуально удлиню её за счет массивного основания. Фактически на полке будет находиться только оно (основание) с прибором, а стрела с моделью под 45 градусов (40 лучше для приема внутрь :Smile: ) уходить за пределы полки к потолку.

----------


## vomit airways

Вот идеальный вариант, но не для домашних условий...

----------


## Марат

Да, это действительно впечатлило...

----------


## Nazar

> Вот идеальный вариант, но не для домашних условий...


Родные места :Tongue:

----------


## Марат

Добрый день, уважаемый Назар. Позвольте не в тему вопрос (для общих знаний на сайте). Коротко: обязанности администратора и модератора, и отличие модератора от супер модератора? Если это возможно...

----------


## Nazar

> Добрый день, уважаемый Назар. Позвольте не в тему вопрос (для общих знаний на сайте). Коротко: обязанности администратора и модератора, и отличие модератора от супер модератора? Если это возможно...


Добрый день.
Да одинаковые у нас обязанности, права немного разные, на этом сайте у меня отсутствует доступ к движку. Разница примерно как между командиром части и его замами  :Smile: . Модераторов на сайте нет, есть супермодератор, но это особенности движка сайта, никакой разницы нет.
К примеру на моем сайте scalemodels.ru , есть администраторы, они же создатели сайта ( я и Михаил ) и с десяток модераторов, такая-же картина здесь, только название другое.
Обычно модератор имеет доступ к определенному форуму и отвечает за его порядок, супер модератор, имеет доступ ко всем форумам и так-же отвечает за порядок в них, здесь все три модератора ( Андрей, Петр и я ), наравне с администраторами ( Дмитрий и Сергей ), имеют доступ ко всем форумам и административному разделу.

----------


## Марат

Понял, спасибо. Извените за офф-топ (блин, какие слова теперь знаю)

----------


## kfmut

Приветствую!

Я правильно понимаю, что вы хотите установить большую, тяжелую модель на тонкую, длинную стеллу да ещё иметь возможность её снимать? Да ещё и поставить на полку? По-моему, получатся подходящие условия для масштабного кабум-барабум :-)

У зарубежных коллег видел вариант с использованием прозрачных акриловых стержней вставленных в сопла движков, а потом плавно загибающихся на подставку, но вся подставка была, естественно, невысокая.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот идеальный вариант, но не для домашних условий...


Там, на третьем плане виден Бе-6. Поди, это единственный экземпляр на территории страны? В каком он состоянии, в плачевном? А фотоотсъем его есть где-нибудь?

----------


## Nazar

> Там, на третьем плане виден Бе-6. Поди, это единственный экземпляр на территории страны? В каком он состоянии, в плачевном? А фотоотсъем его есть где-нибудь?


Оцените


Фото Саши Дундина.

----------


## Марат

Да... Просто ужасное состояние. Вот так мы "любим" свою историю...

----------


## vomit airways

> Приветствую!
> 
> Я правильно понимаю, что вы хотите установить большую, тяжелую модель на тонкую, длинную стеллу да ещё иметь возможность её снимать? Да ещё и поставить на полку? По-моему, получатся подходящие условия для масштабного кабум-барабум :-)
> 
> У зарубежных коллег видел вариант с использованием прозрачных акриловых стержней вставленных в сопла движков, а потом плавно загибающихся на подставку, но вся подставка была, естественно, невысокая.


Никакого кабум - барабум не будет. Здесь простой рассчет. Та стрела что на фото выдерживает гантель 10 кг (дальше не проверял)  Прибор в основании, поверьте,  далеко не легкий, плюс сам вес основания. Через модель между сопел и далее через два встроенных шпангоута внутри пройдет стальной стержень для равномерного распределения веса (с него же она без проблем снимаема) Так что максимум неприятностей это проворот вокруг своей оси.
Проблема в том, чтобы  все это выглядело, по возможности не тяжело и просто, а основание, стрела и самолет составляли единую динамично - устремленную линию. 
Легкость отчасти обеспечит прозрачность и отполированность оргстекла.

Повторюсь. Для меня это не просто модель, а элемент интерьера полки с фото и др. артефактами на память о 444 центре и 240 ОСАП. Уже своего рода авиамонумент.

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый vomit airways. Вы военный лётчик и летали на Ту-22?

----------


## vomit airways

> Родные места


Фото гениальное! К сожалению не знаю автора и качество плохое.
Три самолета в кадре.
Трех разных поколений.
В трех состояниях и трех стихиях - вечной стоянке(земля), вечном полете(воздух) и реально взлетающий(с воды)
Взлетающий между стоящим и условно летящим.
Все три - символы флота.
И сколько при этом пространства в кадре!

----------


## vomit airways

> Уважаемый vomit airways. Вы военный лётчик и летали на Ту-22?


Нет. В ветке постятся два человека и во избежании путаницы от первого лица(ник не привязан к имени и под ним группа) Что касается матчасти - это, до недавнего времени, зам. начальника ПДО, старший инженер по СД части, проработавший на данном типе в числе других многие годы :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Спасибо. Мне приятен этот факт  (сам я к Авиации отношения не имею) и общение с Вами.

----------


## kfmut

*vomit airways*, серьёзный подход, вопрос снимается! Но на всякий случай ссылочка http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.co...Kormos/00.shtm , смотрится динамично и интересно ИМХО.

И если позволите последнее замечание: на ранее приведённых примерочных фотографиях у меня взгляд тормозится на месте перехода от фюзеляжа к "стреле", видимо, потому что фюзеляж сужается, а потом идёт расширение "стрелы", взгляд застревает на этом месте и теряется стремительность очертаний. Может более фигуристую стрелу длиной в 1.5-2 фюзеляжа вырезать из толстого листа оргстекла? Чтобы стрела была только при взгляде сбоку и подводить её к днищу фюзеляжа как делают на стелах?

----------


## An-Z

> Фото гениальное! К сожалению не знаю автора и качество плохое.
> .....


К сожалению это фотомонтаж и достаточно грубый, хотя идея чудная, видимо из "нереализованных" в прошлом...
А так, соотнесите размеры самолёта с ангаром музея, он проглядывает за берёзками, длинна его около 100м, прикиньте размеры самолёта.. Ну и ангары были построены, когда Бе-12 с акватории губы Грязная уже не летали.

----------


## vomit airways

> К сожалению это фотомонтаж и достаточно грубый, хотя идея чудная, видимо из "нереализованных" в прошлом...
> А так, соотнесите размеры самолёта с ангаром музея, он проглядывает за берёзками, длинна его около 100м, прикиньте размеры самолёта.. Ну и ангары были построены, когда Бе-12 с акватории губы Грязная уже не летали.


Действительно, даже не подумал о таком. Так "загипнотизировала" композиция. Бе-12, как будто вырезан с открытки и наклеен. Но идея хороша.

----------


## vomit airways

> *vomit airways*, серьёзный подход, вопрос снимается! Но на всякий случай ссылочка http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.co...Kormos/00.shtm , смотрится динамично и интересно ИМХО.
> 
> И если позволите последнее замечание: на ранее приведённых примерочных фотографиях у меня взгляд тормозится на месте перехода от фюзеляжа к "стреле", видимо, потому что фюзеляж сужается, а потом идёт расширение "стрелы", взгляд застревает на этом месте и теряется стремительность очертаний. Может более фигуристую стрелу длиной в 1.5-2 фюзеляжа вырезать из толстого листа оргстекла? Чтобы стрела была только при взгляде сбоку и подводить её к днищу фюзеляжа как делают на стелах?


Спасибо, Вы правильно заметили.  Стрелу и мне хотелось бы длинее, просто эта уже готова и отполирована.
Возможно также крепление снизу, тем более, что там будет центральная подвеска Х-22 и стрела сгладит ступеньку, образующуюся между обрезом ракеты и "днищем" задней  части фюзеляжа. То есть ось стрелы условно входит в стартовое сопло ракеты.
Фантом по ссылке красив, хотя дуги теплового следа не логичны, вырастая из полосы. И потом, отрыв у самого торца с креном. Все реально, конечно - загружен там под завязку видно, долго разгонялся над полосой без набора, чтоб "выпрыгнуть" потом, шасси соответственно сразу на уборку пошли... Все равно как-то надуманно.

----------


## kfmut

Сейчас в моделизме много надуманных и гипертрофированных вещей, художественные приемы, так сказать. Зато сразу вспоминаются строки: "мой фантом стрелою белой с ревом набирает высоту" и далее по тексту :-)

----------


## Nazar

> Сейчас в моделизме много надуманных и гипертрофированных вещей, художественные приемы, так сказать.


Моделизм в принципе состоит из гипертрофирования и надуманности, без этого никуда не деться. Просто ничего не стоит на месте и "поделки" серьезных моделистов 60-70х годов, сейчас не идут ни в какое сравнение с работами моделистов средней руки. Ничьей вины в этом нет, просто раньше так делать не умели, я имею ввиду не производителей моделей, а технологии в постройке.
Это как в беге на сто метров, в начале и середине века еле вылезли из 11 секунд и подошли к 10, а сейчас уже 9,5 никого не удивишь. :Wink:

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый vomit airways. Я сделал набросок для Вас. Надо ли Вам это? Просто хочу помочь.

----------


## vomit airways

Пара фотографий для передачи настроения автора

444 ЦБП ПЛС на базе 
240 Гвардейского Отдельного Смешанного Инженерно-Исследовательского Авиационного Полка  
МОРСКАЯ АВИАЦИЯ

Так было...

И у нас были свои "мирамары" с "топ ганами"...

----------


## vomit airways

> Уважаемый vomit airways. Я сделал набросок для Вас. Надо ли Вам это? Просто хочу помочь.


Уважаемый Марат, я хоть и не занимался еще вплотную дизайном подставки - пока хочется сконцентрироваться на самой модели - но, неожиданно, Ваш вариант мне кажется наиболее приемлемым. 
Выглядит не громоздко и аскетично. 
Скорее всего приблизительно так и будет. Большое спасибо!

----------


## Марат

Жду с нетерпением фото процесса создания модели.

----------


## Nazar

А я бы наоборот, сделал бы для него низкую подставку, с небольшим креном, типа проход на сверхмалой, как на видео
http://rutube.ru/tracks/3406521.html...4f368395242261

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Назар. Когда я вижу модель на подставке, то у меня не возникает ассоциаций с землёй (низко-высоко), просто вижу положение самолёта в пространстве. Но в данном случае, низкая посадка такой большой модели может закрыть основание, а оно несёт большую смысловую нагрузку. Это моё ИМХО (блин, как непрывычны такие выражения мысли)

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемый Назар. Когда я вижу модель на подставке, то у меня не возникает ассоциаций с землёй (низко-высоко), просто вижу положение самолёта в пространстве. Но в данном случае, низкая посадка такой большой модели может закрыть основание, а оно несёт большую смысловую нагрузку. Это моё ИМХО (блин, как непрывычны такие выражения мысли)


Если сделать основание в виде полосы, с использованием таких плит http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...ryid_2871.html
Сам самолет поставить на высоте сантиметров 30 над поверхностью, сделать кусок зеленки, то такая диорама может выглядеть очень эффектно, особенно если "размыть" разметку полосы ( к примеру "зебры" ), дабы придать композиции ощущение скорости.

----------


## vomit airways

> А я бы наоборот, сделал бы для него низкую подставку, с небольшим креном, типа проход на сверхмалой, как на видео
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/3406521.html...4f368395242261


Это урезанный вариант этих видео с проходами. Есть еще фрагмент с проходом над ТЭЧ и голос за кадром: " О-о-о! ...уярит!!!"

Кстати, первоначально мне так и виделась длинная но пологая стрела и модель с креном над полосой, но тогда отпадает смысл в приборе с табличкой или композиция станет многоэлементной и рыхлой.
От прибора я не откажусь, так как сочетание модели самолета и прибора, как детали его реального прототипа мне кажется очень интересным, тем более, что объединены они смыслом отраженным в табличке.

----------


## vomit airways

В случае диорамы с проходом вот неплохая идея для направляющего теплового следа, особенно если торцом композиция будет приперта к боковине полки.

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Назар. Это очень красивая была бы композиция - полоса, размытость, стремительность. Но я думал о приборе.

----------


## Nazar

> Это урезанный вариант этих видео с проходами. Есть еще фрагмент с проходом над ТЭЧ и голос за кадром: " О-о-о! ...уярит!!!"


Я знаю что это урезанное видео, целое где-то есть на домашнем компе.




> Кстати, первоначально мне так и виделась длинная но пологая стрела и модель с креном над полосой, но тогда отпадает смысл в приборе с табличкой или композиция станет многоэлементной и рыхлой.
> От прибора я не откажусь, так как сочетание модели самолета и прибора, как детали его реального прототипа мне кажется очень интересным, тем более, что объединены они смыслом отраженным в табличке.


Так а в чем проблема с прибором? Я бы сделал следующим образом.
Все так как я описал выше, только полоса длинней сантиметров на 15-20, относительно носа самолета. Так нужно делать в любом случае, по аналогии с фотографией движущейся техники ( ей надо оставлять место для движения, глаз это лучше воспринимает ). А на свободное место, прямо в "полосу", я бы "замуровал" этот прибор. Кстати, какой прибор будет?

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый vomit airways. Это мне не понравилось. Из-за конструкции поддерживающих модель элементов теряется динамизм. Какая-то обрезанность, незаконченность. Это ИМХО.

----------


## vomit airways

Вот полная версия видео (+ еще два прохода)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEY7DdEFUVs

----------


## vomit airways

> Кстати, какой прибор будет?


Так вот же выкладывал в начале темы:
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...0&d=1285771177

прибор КУС-2500К с показаниями мирового рекорда Ту-22М в классе тяжелых машин.

----------


## Nazar

> Так вот же выкладывал в начале темы:
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...0&d=1285771177
> 
> прибор КУС-2500К с показаниями мирового рекорда Ту-22М в классе тяжелых машин.


Я ветку полностью не читал. Теперь понял. :Smile: 
От своей идеи не отказываюсь, убрал бы корпус прибора и оставил-бы только циферблат со стеклом и верхней крышкой и все это хозяйство "замуровал" бы в полосу.
Но решать конечно Вам.

----------


## Сергеичь

Добрый вечер.С интересом слежу за обсуждением изготовления подставки.В своё время продумывал варианты как с Фантомом,только цвет форсажей обозначить светодиодами.Пока на стадии задумки.Заодно обозначить БАНО,свет в кабинах и фары с помощью светопроводников.В принципе не сложно.
 Ну а по поводу видео))).Уважаемый vomit airways,Мы ваши соседи были,Солецкие.Проход выполнял мой бывший командир,впоследствии дававший мне допуск на ПМВ ночью парой.

----------


## rotfront

> Так вот же выкладывал в начале темы:
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...0&d=1285771177
> 
> прибор КУС-2500К с показаниями мирового рекорда Ту-22М в классе тяжелых машин.


А это что, в момент крэша прибор заклинило?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Сергеичь

И ещё,кому интересно про -22М2.На ранних сериях внутренние секции интерцепторов были отклоняемые.Впоследствии их "заклепали",т.е. как бы они и ненужные оказались.Эксплуатировал и те,и другие,особенностей не выявилось))).Так же на ранних сериях средняя пара колёс на основных стойках была раздвижная.Особенностей никаких,кроме как гимор (для ИТС)при нераздвижке(порой случалось).

----------


## FLOGGER

> А это что, в момент крэша прибор заклинило?


Скорее всего его просто раздули, а, может, просто стрелки так поставили.

----------


## vomit airways

> А это что, в момент крэша прибор заклинило?


Уважаемый rotfront,
По моему мнению "крэш", как Вы его называете, и вот такая рожица  :Biggrin:  - не совместимы!

----------


## vomit airways

> И ещё,кому интересно про -22М2.На ранних сериях внутренние секции интерцепторов были отклоняемые.Впоследствии их "заклепали",т.е. как бы они и ненужные оказались.Эксплуатировал и те,и другие,особенностей не выявилось))).Так же на ранних сериях средняя пара колёс на основных стойках была раздвижная.Особенностей никаких,кроме как гимор (для ИТС)при нераздвижке(порой случалось).


Уважаемый Сергеичь, рад приветствовать коллег и  земляков!
Знаем конечно хорошо вас Солецких. И на праздниках у вас в лучшие времена бывали не раз. 
Видео это и другие от 840 ТБАП замечательные.
Островитяне, те что в Ейск не подались, потихоньку оседают в Пскове. До Вас тут рукой подать. Надо встречаться!

К сожалению многих  чуть ли не за уши приходиться притягивать и приобщать к общению в  форумах.
Тема изначально задумывалась как матчасть и самолет в целом, а модель, так сказать, для привязки информации.
К сожалению, четкое разграничение специализаций по службе и их узкого круга задач оставило много вопросов, поэтому мнение летного состава крайне интересно.
Вы затронули тему М-двойки. Практически не работал с ними. Остались вопросы по различию с тройкой, кроме общеизвестных. В частности, подробнее по механизации и обводу обтекателей шарнирного узла - они на двойке вроде бы тоже менялись от серии. Еще крыльевой кессон.
Так же нужны уточнения по фиксированным положениям углов стреловидности на М2 в сравнении с тройкой.

Интересны так же любые фото по теме солецких тушек, которые посчитаете возможными здесь выложить.

----------


## KAJUK

=Марат; Ту-22 один из красивейших самолётов, с идеальными формами и пропорциями.

Абсолютно согласен!
Подсобрал в "кучу"-глаз радуется...
Пустые в-заборники неустраивали.вклеил несколько полосок 1мм полистирола...
А.К.

----------


## Марат

Вы тоже делаете этот прекрасный бомбёр? Если я соберусь его строить, то выкладываться на сайте не буду... Вы все знатоки авиатехники не по наслышке. Отгребу по полной за промахи...

----------


## vomit airways

> Вы тоже делаете этот прекрасный бомбёр? Если я соберусь его строить, то выкладываться на сайте не буду... Вы все знатоки авиатехники не по наслышке. Отгребу по полной за промахи...


Марат, я, например, как моделист - убогий любитель. Но у меня просто есть свои соображения как исправить эту модель, которыми я решил поделиться и помочь кое какой информацией построить эту модель наиболее точно настоящим профессионалам в моделизме если им это понадобиться, а за одно обогатиться для себя чужим опытом.

Другое желание - попытаться собрать максимум информации по матчасти и модели этого культового типа в одном месте для общего пользования на основе вопросов и выкладывания фото своих заделов.

Это не моя личная постройка онлайн (хотелось бы, что бы тема существовала сама по себе) Так что прошу Вас, Марат выкладываться, и даже промахи  могут быть полезны  :Smile:

----------


## vomit airways

> Пустые в-заборники неустраивали.вклеил несколько полосок 1мм полистирола...
> А.К.


Позвольте заметить, что двигатель и соответственно лопатки переднего "диска" находится намного дальше.

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый vomit airways. Буду выкладываться. А Ваша идея собрать максимум иформации о Ту-22 в одном месте - замечательная. Вот на Вашу тему и буду ориентироваться при постройке.

----------


## KAJUK

=vomit airways;65519]Позвольте заметить, что двигатель и соответственно лопатки переднего "диска" находится намного дальше.

Ну,вообще-то я в курсе:-)))Каналы делать не собирался,что-то капитально запиливать-надоело:-(
Если 1 ступень ставить туда куда надо,то ее и не видно будет.
А когда что-то в заборниках просматривается,всяко лучше,чем ничего...
Хоть и некопийно ИМХО..
А.К.

----------


## vomit airways

> А когда что-то в заборниках просматривается,всяко лучше,чем ничего...
> Хоть и некопийно ИМХО..
> А.К.


Возможно Вы правы, хотя на этом фото двигатель снят и хорошо видна даже дырка условно почти на расстоянии до сопел, расположенного соответственно намного дальше первого диска. 

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...1&d=1285190939

Но на модели может и иначе - сам еще не пробовал.

----------


## Сергеичь

Всем добрый день.
 Уважаемый vomit airways.Отвечая на Ваши вопросы,прошу учесть,что лётный состав не особо вдавался в технические вопросы,нюансы,связанные с незначительной переделкой и доводкой планера.)))Но постараюсь ответить.Шарнирный узел поворота крыла(если я правильно понял),изменениям не подвергался,разве что изменялся максимальный угол стреловидности.По поводу фиксированных положений:на -22М2- 20-25(если склероз не изменяет)-30-40-60(65для М3).Кстати,полёты при стреловидности 40 инструкция не предусматривала.Но как показала жизнь,это оказалось оптимальной конфигурацией крыла при полётах на дальность и продолжительность.
 Живу сейчас на исторической авиационной Родине,г.Тамбов.)
 KAJUKу предлагаю "оживить" в/заборник клином.
 С Уважением к участникам ветки.

----------


## KAJUK

=Сергеичь
 KAJUKу предлагаю "оживить" в/заборник клином.
 С Уважением к участникам ветки.

Так он у меня сделан....

----------


## Сергеичь

> =Сергеичь
>  KAJUKу предлагаю "оживить" в/заборник клином.
>  С Уважением к участникам ветки.
> 
> Так он у меня сделан....


------------------------------
 На хорошем сверхзвуке идёт))).

----------


## vomit airways

Вот еще детали

----------


## Сергеичь

2 vomit airways 
 Именно этими деталями рекомендовал KAJUKу оживить в/з.
 Ну а по поводу светооборудования какие предложения?

----------


## vomit airways

> Всем добрый день.
>  Уважаемый vomit airways.Отвечая на Ваши вопросы,прошу учесть,что лётный состав не особо вдавался в технические вопросы,нюансы...


Ну а тех.состав естественно практически не вдавался в вопросы своих же смежных специалистов. Дело понятное  :Wink:

----------


## vomit airways

> Ну а по поводу светооборудования какие предложения?


У меня пока нет. Я ведь о подставке задумался только потому, что в модели до сборки нужно продумать усиление в зоне её (подставки) крепления. С точкой и способом крепления я определился и мне на данном этапе этого достаточно.
Что касаемо света на самом самолете - тоже пока далеко до изысков. Пытаюсь пока разобраться с геометрией чертежа и модели, а заодно и для этого отыскать и привести в порядок всё собранное ранее по теме.

----------


## KAJUK

=Сергеичь;65550]2 vomit airways 
 Именно этими деталями рекомендовал KAJUKу оживить в/з.

Спасибо за фото,обязательно че-нить изображу.Думал,что там все плавней происходит....
А.К.

----------


## vomit airways

Определился для себя с некоторыми конкретными задачами.

Выделил для начала часть фюзеляжа в зоне центроплана вместе с НЧК и далее между шпангоутами  №№33  - 54
(данная нумерация и расположение имеют место быть на реальной машине)
Этот узел мне кажется наиболее проблемным и лучше от него потом двигаться к передней и задней части фюзеляжа, чем переносить в случае чего крыло. 
Чертеж Подкладова, вогнанный в 72-ой масштаб исходя из длины самолета 42460, кажется вполне приемлемым и по габаритам в обозначенной зоне практически совпадает с некоторой дополнительной информацией, а так же с моделью. Но с последней только по длине (110мм )
Так же порадовало, что линия расшивки по оси переднего лонжерона на чертеже точно, как и должно быть попадает в обрез ценроплана по шп. 33.  Передний и задний лонжероны на чертеже расположены точно на сколько это можно было проверить. Это понадобиться для исправления передней кромки и ниши.

По модели в этом узле имеются следующие неточности:

1) Верхняя и нижняя половинки фюзеляжа модели по шп 54 шире чертежа на 4 мм

2) Линия  перехода обводов каналов воздухозаборников и боковых         стенок фюзеляжа несколько искажена.

3) Передняя часть НЧК имеет различный с чертежем угол стреловидности за счет увеличения площади.

4) Стенки крыльевой ниши шасси сделаны по обрезам створки, тогда как на самолете ими являются задний лонжерон НЧК и балка крепления закрылка.
Фальшпанель сверху ниши на модели не обеспечивает достаточной глубины.

5) Верхняя и нижняя половинки НЧК модели при стыковке имеют ярко выраженное отрицательное поперечное "V", тогда как на самолете оно равно 0 град при угле стреловидности 30 (техописание)
НЧК (или правильнее средняя часть крыла) в целом толще чем нужно на 2мм
Кроме того она какая-то выгнутая по передней кромке.

Профиль и крутку крыла в отношении трумпетеровских моделей рассматривать  в принципе бессмысленно.

Данные замечания субъективны, и являются лишь  общими "габаритными", не касаясь пока деталей, расшивки и т.д. 

Любые правки и дополнения крайне приветствуются!

----------


## Марат

Имею Честь лично быть знакомым с полковником войск ПВО Олегом Подкладовым. Вместе служили в Забайкалье. Зная этого офицера, действительно можно верить его чертежам. Каждый свой отпуск он уезжал с линейкой лазать по бомбёрам. Бомбардировщики - его страсть.
С живейшим интересом слежу за ходом обсуждения конструктивных особенностей Ту-22. Если не достану модель, то построю сам, опираясь на Ваш супер-архив.

----------


## vomit airways

> Имею Честь лично быть знакомым с полковником войск ПВО Олегом Подкладовым. Вместе служили в Забайкалье. Зная этого офицера, действительно можно верить его чертежам. Каждый свой отпуск он уезжал с линейкой лазать по бомбёрам. Бомбардировщики - его страсть.
> С живейшим интересом слежу за ходом обсуждения конструктивных особенностей Ту-22. Если не достану модель, то построю сам, опираясь на Ваш супер-архив.


А вот это интересная информация. Кое что проясняет. Сам я кто такой Олег Подкладов не знал и все задавался вопросом откуда в 1993г. такой приличный чертеж на Ту-22М3. Есть там моменты которые просто так с линейкой без специальной документации не "схватишь".
Чертежи, как самодостаточный вид творчества мое давнишнее увлечение, так что с удовольствием бы пообщался с Подкладовым в принципе и по данному чертежу в частности, тем более, что мой архив не такой уж и "супер", как стало выясняться при сборе материалов в кучу. Много пробелов способных затормозить работу. Хотя рассчитываю в процессе еще на помощь кого-либо из участников ветки.

----------


## Марат

Полковник Подкладов командовал частью ПВО в Чите. Познакомились мы с ним в модельном магазине в Читинском Доме офицеров. Это было в 1992 году. В магазине собирались моделисты. Кстати, полковник Подкладов сам замечательный стендовик и чертежи чертил как для себя. Он делал чертежи для многих изданий, в том числе и для "Авиация и Время". Помню, когда он создал чертежи Ту-160, его долго мучили гб-шники, мол разгласил гос. тайну. Он им предоставил массу материалов в периодической печати России, где Ту-160 был детализтрован до болтиков. Только тогда его оставили в покое. В 1999 году я убыл к новому месту службы и связь с ним потерял. Знаю лишь, что он ушёл на повышение в Москву. Замечательный Человек и достойный Офицер.

----------


## vomit airways

> В 1999 году я убыл к новому месту службы и связь с ним потерял. Знаю лишь, что он ушёл на повышение в Москву. Замечательный Человек и достойный Офицер.


На airliner-models в форуме "общие вопросы сборка" в теме "Чертежей Ту-134 нет пока" человек пишет, что общается с Подкладовым регулярно, так что можете выйти на него и возобновить знакомство...

Хотя, и на этом форуме его знают  :Wink:

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, поищу.

----------


## KAJUK



----------


## Марат

Это так, слово офицера!

----------


## KAJUK

=Марат;65640]Это так, слово офицера!

Очень УВАЖАЮ людей ДЕЛА!(а не слова)
А.К.

----------


## Марат

Я тоже уважаю таких людей.

----------


## nicosan

[FONT="Times New Roman"]на четвертой странице, обсуждая неточности выполнения центроплана и СЧК (на чертежах №№ 1-4) могу подсказать следующее:
1) Нижняя кромка СЧК должна быть абсолютно плоской и прямой, за исключением двух небольших участков :
   а) носок крыла ( из нержавейки для обогрева ПК) выполнен как часть любого аэродинамического профиля с крайне малым подъемом вверх до ЦХК, причем крепление уголковым профилем к боковой части воздухозаборника ( в этом месте вертикально плоского и прямого) не доходит до шва на самом воздухозаборнике.
   б) хвостовая часть опускается вниз по закрылку вниз, относительно ЦХК, продолжая нижнюю кромку закрылка. (_свой рабочии чертеж могу предоставить по желанию энтузиастов)_
2) Верхняя кромка центроплана всем профилем (не скажу каким :Rolleyes: ) проходит по плоской части боковой поверхности воздухозаборника ниже кривой изгиба перехода в верхнюю расширенную (овальную) часть воздухозаборника по довольно замысловатой кривой (впереди она касается створок, а в хвостовой части переходит в прямую линию, проходящую по верхней части эксплуатационных лючков над стабилизатором). Кстати, стабилизатор довольно сложного профиля (не скажу какого :Rolleyes: ), с отогнутой  передней кромкой вверх, и явно выраженной "просадкой" сразу после передней кромки стабилизатора почти до силового лонжерона.
3) Сверху кривизна боковых верхних частей воздухозаборников также доволно резко переходит в абсолютно плоскую верхнюю часть фюзеляжа и доходит под килем, постепенно снижаясь до дюз, увеличиваясь по глубине. Передняя часть выходит в районе носка киля в плоскую часть верха фюзеляжа.
    Не имея под рукой "трумпетера" (мой М2 и М3 самопальные) отмечу что ширина в широкой части фюзеляжа у меня 72,5мм в 72 масштабе.

----------


## vomit airways

Рад приветствовать Вас, nicosan!

Спасибо за развернутый комментарий обозначенных проблем, в целесообразности постановки которых я уже начал сомневаться.

Хотелось бы кое что уточнить по СЧК.
Если под "нижней кромкой СЧК" понимать линию обвода профиля по панели (обшивке) между передним и задним лонжеронами, то в том, что она абсолютно плоская до конца согласиться не могу. Плоская часть начинается немного далее за носком и передним лонжероном соответсвенно (см. фото) Это идет от разъемной нервюры центроплана. 
Возможно, я Вас не правильно понял. В любом случае рабочий чертеж был бы интересен.

Ширину фюзеляжа я имел в виду только ту, что получается на чертеже и брал по сечению шпангоута №54 (это не самая широкая часть) Истинная ширина фюзеляжа для меня вопрос пока открытый. 

Относительно стабилизатора - действительно он имеет ярко выраженное "серповидное" сечение. 
На модели например этого не сделано и пропустить косяк невозможно. Проблему можно решить только изготовлением нового. Было бы не плохо, если бы за это взялась "НеОмега" в дополнение к своей кабине.

К замечанию относительно перехода выпуклой части фюзеляжа к плоской боковой в задней его части остается добавить только фото. У кого модель трумпетера - сравните. :Frown:

----------


## Сергеичь

Добрый день.Хотелось бы заметить,что стабилизатор имеет не серповидное сечение,а "S"-образное.

----------


## vomit airways

> Добрый день.Хотелось бы заметить,что стабилизатор имеет не серповидное сечение,а "S"-образное.


Ну "серповидное" это для образности  :Wink: 

Подробнее:

Профиль дужки горизонтального оперения, кроме носка - симметричный. 

Поперечный силовой набор состоит из нервюр в кессонной части стабилизатора (между первым и вторым лонжероном) и диафрагм в носке и хвостовой части стабилизатора.

Нервюры кессона и диафрагмы хвостовой части симметричны.

Речь, таким образом, идет о несимметричном выгнутом профиле диафрагм носка (или стенок этих диафрагм)

----------


## KAJUK

=nicos
2) Верхняя кромка центроплана всем профилем (не скажу каким :Rolleyes: ) проходит по плоской части боковой поверхности воздухозаборника ниже кривой изгиба перехода в верхнюю расширенную (овальную) часть воздухозаборника по довольно замысловатой кривой (впереди она касается створок, а в хвостовой части переходит в прямую линию, проходящую по верхней части эксплуатационных лючков над стабилизатором). Кстати, стабилизатор довольно сложного профиля (не скажу какого :Rolleyes: ), с отогнутой  передней кромкой вверх, и явно выраженной "просадкой" сразу после передней кромки стабилизатора почти до силового лонжерона.


На самолете эта самая "кривая"как бы повторяя профиль крыла имеет "дугу" вверх,а на модели эта "дуга"сделана наоборот:-(((
Сегодня увидал,решил поделиться,думаю как исправить....
А.К.

Добавил "клины" в ВЗ и внутренние стенки-каналы из сыростирола(у первой ступени загнул по дуге,плавно переходящие в плоскость в передней части.Приклеил заборники, просматривается 1 ступень,по ощущению "где-то вдали"....

----------


## Марат

Увидеть бы всё это на модели. Очень интересные вещи обсуждаются.

----------


## KAJUK

=Марат;Увидеть бы всё это на модели. Очень интересные вещи обсуждаются.


Что-то так...во время работы снимать не люблю(отвлекает)
синим -кусочек полистирола приклеен изнутри-служит упором для передней части "канала"....(чет опять файлы не хотят крепиться)
http://s55.radikal.ru/i149/1010/bc/2abcb8168fa2.jpg
http://s61.radikal.ru/i172/1010/a6/72c55fe889d6.jpg
http://s53.radikal.ru/i139/1010/ea/efbf06c2e89a.jpg

----------


## vomit airways

> http://s55.radikal.ru/i149/1010/bc/2abcb8168fa2.jpg
> http://s61.radikal.ru/i172/1010/a6/72c55fe889d6.jpg
> http://s53.radikal.ru/i139/1010/ea/efbf06c2e89a.jpg


Да уж, проблемное место. Я вообще его выпилил. И крыло все покрамсал...

----------


## Марат

Наглядно, спасибо. А то я читал Ваши специальные термины и, по не знанию мат. части, не мог понять о чём речь. У меня сложилось мнение, что Ту-22 от Трумпетера, если подходить к работе скурпулёзно, практически самоделка. Удачи Вам. Обязательно буду следить за процессом обсуждения конструкции и постройкой моделей.

----------


## Nazar

> Н У меня сложилось мнение, что Ту-22 от Трумпетера, если подходить к работе скурпулёзно, практически самоделка.


Я бы так не сказал, все исправимо и модель не так плоха.

----------


## Марат

Понял. Спасибо.

----------


## nicosan

Доброго времени суток!!
извиняюсь за сумбурную подачу информации (сын знакомит с инетом), и хочу дополнить и подкорректировать мою информацию в прошлом сообщении. дужка СЧК на чертежах/схемах действительно с прогибом вниз (пример на приведннных вложениях). но, когда смотришь это место на "живом" самолете на первый взгля (в хвост) выглядит выпуклой вниз из-за изгиба передней кромки. а дальше словно по дуге. но сделав шаг к самолету направив взгляд в направленнии  хвоста выявляется истинная картина: видно,что низ СЧК практически плоский и состоит из нескольких сопряженных поверхностей, и в 72 масштабе будет выглядеть практически прямой линией. с таким эффектом я сталкивался при взгляде вдоль нижней части фюзеляжа на СУ-7Б(БКЛ), СУ-17. а также на ПЕ-2,где хвостовая часть состоит из усеченных конусов, а смотрится как обтекаемое тело вращения, о чем я неоднократно дискутировал на клубах моделистов в Москве и Питере. истинная геометрия обнаруживается только на оригинальных заводских чертежах или непосредственно на реальном самолете.
Чертеж шпангоута №54 у меня есть, но он дан  без воздухозаборников, поэтому истинный размер  ширины фюзеляжа прокоментировать не могу. с такими цифрами трудно определиться, т.к. уточняя некоторые размеры у знакомых заводских ребят многие размеры остаются не освещенными. так, например, не мог добиться от них ответа по длине от носа до 13 шпангоута на М2 и М3. по идее они должны быть разными.

----------


## Kasatka

Ребята а поясните плиз что такое счк и цхк :))

----------


## nicosan

*СЧК* (в самолетостроении) - в принципе средняя часть крыла (даже проходящая в теле фюзеляжа).
*ЦХК* [/B]- центральная хорда крыла. обычно ось профиля крыла ( если симметричный, то проходит по оси симметрии).
профессиональный жаргон. если возникнают вопросы, спрашивайте, обязательно поясню.

----------


## vomit airways

> Ребята а поясните плиз что такое счк и цхк :))


Шутите?  :Smile: 

СЧК - средняя часть крыла. На Ту-22М это неподвижная часть.
ЦХК - центральная хорда крыла.

----------


## vomit airways

*nicosan*
Загляните пожалуйста в личные сообщения.

----------


## nicosan

попробую выставить некоторые поясняющие фотографии.. грузится плохо :Confused:

----------


## KAJUK

=nicosan;
Доброго времени суток!!
извиняюсь за сумбурную подачу информации (сын знакомит с инетом), и хочу дополнить и подкорректировать мою информацию в прошлом сообщении. дужка СЧК на чертежах/схемах действительно с прогибом вниз (пример на приведннных вложениях). но, когда смотришь это место на "живом" самолете на первый взгля (в хвост) выглядит выпуклой вниз из-за изгиба передней кромки. а дальше словно по дуге. но сделав шаг к самолету направив взгляд в направленнии  хвоста выявляется истинная картина: видно,что низ СЧК практически плоский и состоит из нескольких сопряженных поверхностей, и в 72 масштабе будет выглядеть практически прямой линией. с таким эффектом я сталкивался при взгляде вдоль нижней части фюзеляжа на СУ-7Б(БКЛ), СУ-17. а также на ПЕ-2,где хвостовая часть состоит из усеченных конусов, а смотрится как обтекаемое тело вращения, о чем я неоднократно дискутировал на клубах моделистов в Москве и Питере. истинная геометрия обнаруживается только на оригинальных заводских чертежах или непосредственно на реальном самолете.
Чертеж шпангоута №54 у меня есть, но он дан  без воздухозаборников, поэтому истинный размер  ширины фюзеляжа прокоментировать не могу. с такими цифрами трудно определиться, т.к. уточняя некоторые размеры у знакомых заводских ребят многие размеры остаются не освещенными. так, например, не мог добиться от них ответа по длине от носа до 13 шпангоута на М2 и М3. по идее они должны быть разными.

Извиняюсь,но ничего не понял по поводу СЧК:-)
(вчера не выпивал...)
А.К.

----------


## vomit airways

Как раз пытаюсь исправить это на модели.

nicosan, если я правильно понял, разъясняет, что нижняя поверхность СЧК по стыку с бортом (воздухозаборником) абсолютно плоская сразу за линией переднего лонжерона, т.е. за носком крыла.

Хочу лишь уточнить - она действительно плоская, но таковой она становится не сразу за носком (по стыку с передним лонжероном), а чуть далее. По линии лонжерона, как раз происходит переход от выгнутого носка к плоской панели.

Вот еще нашел фото где это хорошо видно по стрелке.

----------


## FLOGGER

> (вчера не выпивал...)
> А.К.


Врешь, поди. А сегодня будешь?
Вообще-то, глядя на Ваше фото в оригинале, я бы не рискнул утверждать, что нижняя линия бортовой нервюры, или, по-вашему, нижняя часть СЧК, это прямая линия. По фото это не чувствуется.

----------


## Nazar

> Врешь, поди. А сегодня будешь?


Будет будет, Сан Николаевич нашу прошлую встречу продинамил, от сегодняшней точно не отвертится. :Biggrin:

----------


## KAJUK

=Nazar]Будет будет, Сан Николаевич нашу прошлую встречу продинамил, от сегодняшней точно не отвертится.

Фу,еле отвертелся(был с "рулем") : -)

По модели всплыл еще один косяк:
1сечение ф-жа в районе створок подпитки должно быть более округлое сверху\сбоков
2Створки подпитки должны быть ниже,вертикальные расстояния между рядами-больше.Можно глянуть на картинке на коробке,там нарисовано правильно...
А.К.

----------


## vomit airways

Начал исправлять перечисленные выше проблемы геометрии в ограниченной шп. 33 - 54 зоне, включая СЧК. Следует добавить, что пластик верхней и нижней половин фюзеляжа слегка поведен - большие детали без элементов жесткости.
Средняя часть крыла сильно выгнута при взгляде строго спереди на переднюю кромку, хотя должна быть прямой и иметь угол поперечного "V" равным 0 град.

Для начала вырезал из толстого (2.5 мм) пластика вот такую деталь сложной формы. Это станет как бы каркасом для решения проблем.

1) Пазы спереди и уголки сзади (они же фрагменты закрылка) обжимают и выравнивают поведенную нижнюю половину фюзеляжа. Так же удалось добиться ее сужения на 1.5 мм
2) Обрезанная, являющаяся плоской между передним и задним лонжероном нижняя половинка СЧК приклеевается к соотв. жесткому фрагменту пластины и полностью выравнивается.   
Так же ребро по линии переднего лонжерона удобно для стыковки переделанного носка.
3) Правильный вырез по линиям стенок крыльевой ниши шасси для вклейки новых стенок или ниши целиком.

К данной детали будут крепиться фрагменты шпангоутов 33 и 54 с правильными вырезами под канал воздухозаборника, который можно будет изготовить и вставить позже.

В моем варианте, правда не предусмотрен открытый бомболюк и створки фюзеляжных ниш шасси.

Каковы будут другие варианты или замечания на свежий взгляд? :Confused:

----------


## Dock

Да Вы, батенька, маниак!
Идея интересная, взял на заметку

----------


## vomit airways

> Да Вы, батенька, маниак!


Ага, сначала надругался над трумпетером, а потом занялся "расчлененкой" :Biggrin:

----------


## vomit airways

Пара файлов вдогонку, чтоб уж совсем понятно, что имел в виду:

фото_1 - если склеить, как есть у трумпетера
фото_2 - исправленный вариант

----------


## Марат

Классно и доходчиво. С удовольствием слежу за процессом.

----------


## vomit airways

> Классно и доходчиво. С удовольствием слежу за процессом.


Уважаемый Марат
  Видимо я не достаточно ясно излагаю свои мысли и тема по прежнему воспринимается, как постройка онлайн.
  Моделью я всего лишь ограничил круг рассматриваемых вопросов по матчасти, так как это в основном интересует моделистов.
  Трумпетеровский Ту-22М после ESCI-Italeri встречен с огромным энтузиазмом, поэтому счел своевременной тему в стиле "...Вопросы по матчасти складывать сюда", как это делается на многих модельных форумах.
  Степень углубленности проработки модели, её условности, копийности и т.д. каждый определяет для себя сам но есть моменты элементарной неграмотности разработчиков и технологов по отношению к прототипу с профессиональной точки зрения на которые хотелось обратить внимание и, *исключая субъективизм*, придти к *общему* мнению.
  Кроме того на форуме замечены люди, которые кроме меня могли бы оживлять ветку интересными фото и впечатлениями по работе с живой машиной (кстати не только лестными), подогревая тем самым энтузиастов  "фан-клуба" :Biggrin:  этого красивейшего самолета.
  Видимо ввиду того, что модель еще новая, и озадачиться успели далеко не все, *взаимообмен* информацией пока не складывается и тема должна "отлежаться".

----------


## Dock

> Уважаемый Марат
>   Видимо я не достаточно ясно излагаю свои мысли и тема по прежнему воспринимается, как постройка онлайн.
> 
>   На форуме замечены люди, которые кроме меня могли бы оживлять ветку интересными фото и впечатлениями по работе с этим красивейшим самолетом.
>   взаимообмен информацией пока не складывается и тема должна "отлежаться".


Солидарен. Кроме того, имея на руках почти 8 гигов инфы по самолю - делицца ей не могу - большая часть получена на условиях нераспространения, потому вся надежда на таких, как Вы - приближенных и имеющих доступ к инфе из первых рук. А таких мало  :Mad:

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый vomit airways, если я Вас не так понял, то прошу извенить. С интересом слежу за пополнением информации в теме.

----------


## vomit airways

> Солидарен. А таких мало


*Dock*, 
вот кстати ссылка на замечательный фильм о рабочих буднях авиатехников 840 ТБАП Сольцы. Снят людьми уважающими свой труд, настоящими энтузиастами. Очень много матчасти в кадре и интересных рабочих моментов. Распространение свободное. Рекомендую, если не видели. Очень жаль, что не снимали такого в свое время в Острове.

ссылка_1:http://freetorrentsmd.org/torrents-d...id=72404&hit=1
ссылка_2:http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1184095




> если я Вас не так понял, то прошу извенить.


*Марат*,
За что? :Confused: 
Наоборот, я благодарен Вам за редкое ныне прямодушие в общении!

----------


## Сергеичь



----------


## vomit airways



----------


## vomit airways

габаритный на стабилизаторе

----------


## FLOGGER

> Огонь оранжевый, хоть самолет и 89г выпуска. Синих не видал. В чертежах Подкладова они тоже указаны почему-то темно синего цвета.


Это ОПС-57, он желтый, синие  тоже есть, насколько я знаю, они немного меньшего диаметра, тип не помню.

----------


## FLOGGER

> габаритный на стабилизаторе


Это законцовка или передняя кромка?

----------


## Dock

> Это законцовка или передняя кромка?


Это точно посередине

----------


## FLOGGER

Стало быть, законцовка.

----------


## vomit airways

В помощь некоторым товарищам - объектив камеры...

----------


## An-Z

А имеется ли у кого схема подвески бомб в бомбоотсек Ту-22М3?

----------


## vomit airways

> А имеется ли у кого схема подвески бомб в бомбоотсек Ту-22М3?


Знать бы только где ж по вашему такую можно взять!? :Wink: 

Если найдете, надеюсь сможете поделиться с теми, кто в этом еще нуждается.
А так, скорее всего это в учебных конспектах оружейников. Они, хоть народ и самодостаточный, но при желании объяснят что и как грамотно подвесить. Опять таки, лучше все же мотивировать такие вопросы - зачем нужно. Это не секретно конечно, но сами знаете менталитет служивых людей - чего доброго и за провакатора Вас примут. :Wink: 

Андрей, я так понимаю Вы тоже модель делаете? Открытый бомболюк?

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  Знанием таким поделюсь легко, схемы такие изображены на створках бомбоотсека. Сам в своё время был больше занят отсъёмом самолёта "вообще" (да ещё на плёнку), а на эти таблички обратил внимание только недавно...
Модель только получил, потому пока не делаю его, а представляю что я хочу построить и в каком виде, пока планирую  украсить его гроздьями ФАБ-500...

----------


## vomit airways

> Знанием таким поделюсь легко, схемы такие изображены на створках бомбоотсека.


По моему все таки не на створках а на бимсах были такие. :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Не, не на "бимсах" http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/..._belaya_91.jpg

----------


## vomit airways

> Не, не на "бимсах" http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/..._belaya_91.jpg


Всё, теперь понял о чем речь. А по правой створке - внутренняя подвеска. Просто там выше по бимсам и балкам всё это еще дублируется трафаретами технички.
Меня-то бомболюк интересовал только на модель с полу-утопленной ракетой.

Вообще изначально подумал, что Вас интересует что-то типа части техописания на вооружение со всякими схемами-вкладышами, загрузками, центровками и пр., если таковое именно на "тройку" вообще существует, в чем сильно сомневаюсь.

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  Да зачем применительно к модели все эти загрузки-центровки, мне внешних видов  за глаза достаточно.
Вот чем помог наш коллега Александр, автор замечательного валка по Ту-22 со "скейла", за что ему респект и уважуха! Этими фотографиями ряд вопросов закрыто.
Судя по этим табличкам вместо БД-45К возможна подвеска МБД3-У9М. Наверно модель с кучей бомб смотрелась бы эффектно, но применялась ли такая "подвеска" - сильно сомневаюсь.
А вот на самих КД только схемы электрических соединений..
А что интересует в бомболюке с полуутопленой ракетой? В такой конфигурации внутренности бомбоотсека не видны при закрытых створках, а при открытых.. КД сняты и установлен БД-45Ф и ещё сейчас практически на всех самолётах в задней части бомбоотсека стоит зелёный ящик АПП-22МС

----------


## Nazar

Андрей, а что ты флотский не хочешь сделать? 
Кстати, пакетик получил, большое спасибо, все хоккей, правда маленько заглушка пострадала, но исправимо. :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  Володя, не искушай! "Моряки" все красавцы и совершить выбор меж машинами ТОФ и СФ мне очень сложно, поэтому склоняюсь к самолёту из Сольцов - это и Афган и Осетия... Для меня "комбатантсво" самолёта важнее..
Блин, помялся таки конус, как я его не укладывал, извини, никакой коробочки не нашлось..

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, не искушай! "Моряки" все красавцы и совершить выбор меж машинами ТОФ и СФ мне очень сложно


А я выбор сделал, буду делать "Оленегорского Горняка", ужо  ракетку АМоделовскую прикупил. :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

С проступающей через краской грутновкой? :Smile:  Да, ракеты у "трумпа" как то сразу вызвали неприятие..

----------


## Nazar

> С проступающей через краской грутновкой?


Да, буду вышкуривать до грунта.




> Да, ракеты у "трумпа" как то сразу вызвали неприятие..


В помойку, они вообще не в дугу. :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Понятно, в таком виде он интересно смотрится..

----------


## vomit airways

> А что интересует в бомболюке с полуутопленой ракетой? В такой конфигурации внутренности бомбоотсека не видны при закрытых створках, а при открытых.. КД сняты и установлен БД-45Ф и ещё сейчас практически на всех самолётах в задней части бомбоотсека стоит зелёный ящик АПП-22МС


На счет АПП-22МС это не всегда. Тем более не при подвеске ракеты в бомболюк. У него же даже "ковш" на внешнюю поверхность створок выходит.
Узлы под БД установлены на шп. 48, 51. 
Так же устанавливаются еще упоры под крупногабаритный груз. Узлы упоров на этих же шпангоутах.
А КД держатся на бимсах и горизонтальных балках по средством специальных кронштейнов.
На бимсах (а не на самих КД) множество технички о которой и говорил.

----------


## An-Z

> На счет АПП-22МС это не всегда.....


Я и не говорил, что всегда. Практически все виденные мной Ту-22М3 в Сещи и Шайковке с установленными АПП :) и было это 3-5 лет назад!
Под бимсом вы подразумеваете нижние балки бомбоотсека? Там лишь наименования типов бомб нанесены, без конкретики.. А КД относительно этого самого бимса как то сдвигается?

----------


## vomit airways

> Под бимсом вы подразумеваете нижние балки бомбоотсека?


В данном случае я ничего не подразумеваю, а пользуюсь реальной терминологией.

Бимсы - важные силовые элементы средней части фюзеляжа (СЧФ), несущие значительную нагрузку и окантовывающие (по точному определению) люк грузового отсека. Состоят они из панелей, профилей, стенок и стоек.
На угловом профиле бимса установлены 20 кронштейнов под кассетные держатели (КД), что обеспечивает "конфигуративность" их установки и вариантов загрузки. Естесственно смысла в их подвижности относительно бимса нет (привинчены непосредственно к нему) Есть только съемные ролики системы подъема груза на наклонной стенке бимса.
Бимс несет на себе так же систему навески створок грузового люка на 6-ти кронштейнах. Устроена она так, чтобы прямолинейность оси створок сохранялась в любом случае, т.е. их не переклинило теоретически при любом положении самолета и даже при деформации бимса.
Для удобства на бимсы как правило нанесены трафареты с надписями включающими тип бомбового вооружения, очередность подвески, нумерацию кронштейнов и пр.




> А что интересует в бомболюке с полуутопленой ракетой? В такой конфигурации....... КД сняты и установлен БД-45Ф и ещё сейчас практически на всех самолётах в задней части бомбоотсека стоит зелёный ящик АПП-22МС


Относительно варианта с центральной подвеской ракеты (вариант носителя), то перед уборкой передних и задних подвижных створок внутрь("подламывающихся") с самолета снимаются:
стенка у шп. 44
съемные щитки передних подвижных створок
тяги на заднем торце створок
съемные обтекатели люка под рукав АПП-22МС
ленты задних подвижных створок
заслонка у шп. 60

По самим створкам могу подробнее.

Это, как говорится, на вскидку, практически по памяти. Так что может что и упустил  :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо, исчерпывающе..

----------


## vomit airways

На авсиме ностальгическое видео с Оленьей. Раньше как-то не замечал.
Акцент в кадре на "34-й" борт.

http://www.avsim.su/f/raznoe-video-9...D1%82%D1%83-22

----------


## Nazar

Спасибо, вроде как нет там больше МРАПа, говорят все-таки передали в ВВС.

----------


## vomit airways

> Спасибо, вроде как нет там больше МРАПа, говорят все-таки передали в ВВС.


Да, Владимир, похоже Морской Авиации каюк!

----------


## Nazar

> похоже Морской Авиации каюк!


Печально все это.  :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да, Владимир, похоже Морской Авиации каюк!


Министру-то с Зелиным виднее, кого "каюкать".

----------


## nicosan1950

Доброго времени Суток!!! Вернулся на Форум!!  ранее был известен под именем "nicosan", но, к сожалению, тот профиль и пароли не восстановимы.

----------


## Fencer

Добрый день. Помогите разобраться, мне очень любопытно, был ли такой Ту-22М3?

Продаётся модель на боксарте которой фото Ту-22М3 со штангой дозаправки. Есть подозрение, что штангу демонтировали, а то, что синим - дорисовали. А схемы окрасок - вообще чертежи Ту-22М2, но люди упорно утверждают, что на коробке всё - М3.

Собственно суть вопроса, был ли такой Ту-22М3 с торчащей штангой дозаправки или демонтированной? На схемах понятное дело, М2. Любопытно стало, знатоки, кто скажет? https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-tu-22.20954/page-57

----------

